# How often do you feed??



## Pickles' Mama (Mar 27, 2013)

I have a 17 week old and I am wanting to know how often I should feed her? I switched her to Fromm, and now I need to know how much and how often. She weighs 2 pounds 2 ounces!


----------



## Ashley21 (May 2, 2012)

When Yoshi was a puppy I fed him 3 times a day. Now he eats twice a day with treats inbetween.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Hi Lisa! She is so little - what a cutie pie!
I fed mine three times a day at that age. I know some people leave the food out all the time to be sure they can eat whenever hungry.
The bag should have instructions on how much to feed for a puppy based on her weight - if not, you could try calling the company to ask.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I fed all 4 of mine 3 times a day, at that age with a little kibble in between meals. Once mine were spayed or neutered I went to 2 meals. The dog food bag instructions are actually too much food to feed your dog. They want to sell more food, so they have you feeding them more. Dewey is 5#something and eats 1/4 C morning and 1/4 C evening. He gets fruits or veggies in between .


----------



## Hrossen11 (Jan 29, 2013)

I feed three times a day. I started free feeding but my fat cat started eating the puppy food and she does not need the extra calories. I feed him two tablespoons dry with a about a teaspoon of wet food or chicken mixed in. He also gets about two tablespoons of treats throughout the day as we are training. He weighed 3 lb 9 oz at last visit around 6 months. He is a tiny boy with small bones. Wish he was a little bigger.


----------



## AshleyAndSophiePup (Aug 24, 2012)

I feed Sophie 3 times a day, and will up until she's a year old. Sophie was also 2.2 lbs when she was around 17 weeks. She now weighs 3.5 lbs at almost 8 months. Your gonna be in for a little one!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

It is recommended that you feed a puppy three times a day at that age. However, Emma is 18 weeks old now and I have been feeding her pretty much twice a day for the last couple of weeks. She was eating pretty consistently three times a day for a while but then became very finicky so she would barely eat. So I am feeding her only twice a day with the hope that she gets hungry enough that she will actually EAT. Once she starts eating more consistently (I HOPE!), I'm going to try and switch back to three times a day if I can.


----------



## Pickles' Mama (Mar 27, 2013)

Ok good!! I have been doing three times a day. I actually have to grind the kibble up a little in the food processor, add a little water and then a tad of wet food, but she eats it all that way!! She is eating Fromm Four star surf and turf


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Honestly, at 2.2 lbs. you could free feed for for a while longer. As long as there arean't other animals around the house that will eat the food.


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

I free fed Dominic until he was 4 months old and I'm free feeding baby Benjamin (13 weeks, 2.8 pounds) as well. 
It's better to make sure their blood sugar doesn't go low. Don't worry if you're creating a habit out if it, it's really easy to change them for a 3 times a day schedule then twice a day. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Oakley Jackson (Feb 7, 2013)

I feed Oakley 3 times a day. He will be 6 months in a few days and has stayed at 4.2 to 4.3 lbs for the last couple of weeks.


----------



## Pickles' Mama (Mar 27, 2013)

She is eating quite a bit three times a day. 1/8 cup fromm surf and turf, 1 tablespoon fromm canned, 1 tablespoon yogurt all mixed together!!


----------

